# Shout out to Sea Tow



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

If you don't have a tow service subscription, get one. I have been a Sea Tow subscriber for 8 years and made my first call to them today. While heading back to the launch in St Marks, FL after a full day of fishing, my motor starting running hot. So unexpected and so stranded. While on the phone with Sea Tow and being "patched through" to the local captain, the Sea Tow boat just happened to pass by close enough for me to float him down. Within 5 minutes, we had a line hooked to the bow and were on our way to the dock. Captain Ron (with Sea Tow in St Marks) is a true gentleman and professional.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Yep, having that tow insurance is the best. I used it now twice. Once just a few weeks ago. Money well spent.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Some type of a tow service is absolutely a necessity!! One tow probably pays for 5 years’ worth of the membership fees. It’s not if you’ll ever be towed it’s when will you be towed.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

renewed mine this month.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Sea Tow

Best insurance a Recreation Boater can have.... 

Never had to call them yet, but wont go outside the pass without it.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

knot @ Work said:


> Never had to call them yet, but wont go outside the pass without it.


I won't even leave the dock without it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobJack (Nov 4, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> I won't even leave the dock without it. :thumbsup:


Ditto! Used once, made up for every penny spent all those summers when I paid but didn’t use it. Motor went down at one of the I-10 rubble sites. They me in tow in 50 minutes and had me tied to the dock doing paper work in 3 hours total time from call. Capt Keith was skilled and extremely professional! Never leave the dock without them. Now I just need to sell my boat so I can get a 23T and more Sea Tow.


----------

